# Carpin 10/17/05



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well i just wrapped up a great day of carping...

Started out about 8:30am on a stretch Dave and I hit 2 days ago...was a chilly morning and i only fished 3 hours...but i got 3 nice upper teen commons in the net.

I went home and got lunch, then met up with Dave when he got off work in our Mirror spot..i got there around 3pm he got there around 4:30pm.
I had 2 on the bank before he got there, action was hot at times...we fished until 9:30pm...total was 11 fish in the net...2 fish lost to line breaks..GEEZ...i had a very good one on and got wrapped in Daves line..couldnt see with our headilghts fast enough to untangle them before it broke off.
The highlight of this trip was'nt the 20 lb. common i landed towards the end...it was the most shocking Mirror ive ever see out of a RIVER...i know i lakes where theres no current fish can get fat and lazy because they dont have to use thier muscles like river fish...im still baffled as to how this fish survives the high water times...let alone the floods each year....ya got to see this picture to believe it.

First side:


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

And now the other side:


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

And heres the 20 lb. Common...lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice lookin mirra.. fatty too..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I tell we were both shocked when we saw it...
My rod screamed off, the fight was GREAT...as i got it in closer, Dave went for the net and i saw the carp roll..i said ...ITS A MIRROR..but i had no clue that it looked like that.
I cant see how it took off screamin and faught the way it did...amazing!
It was kind of sad to watch it swim away, because the water near the bank was only 6-8" deep and that fish had to swim on its side to the deeper water.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

there are at least a couple that looks like that at COSI too.. niice fatties for sure..
ps.. did u weight it? maybe she'll get bigger next time u catch her..


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

It looks spawn bound to me??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

This fish only went around 14 lbs....it looked like a spawned out female...all that space was EMPTY..if that fish would of been full of food or eggs she would of went close to 20 lbs. for sure..had LOTS of room to fill...still amazing to me...cant get over it!!

AK, we've caught some very solid, two-tone, lightly scaled mirrors from this stretch...i caught a very nice mirror last fall that we nick named "pinky" and set my PB Mirror at 16 lbs...Dave caught either "Pinky" or a biger brother/sister this spring when the water was high...and was alone..no unhooking mat..the fish flopped back into the water before he caught get set up for a picture. He was with me when i caught Pinky last fall and he said it lokd just like her, but was close to 20 lbs......might of been , but we know for sure theres a ton of them in this stretch.....if you can get passed the commons..lol.

I also caught a nice low teen Mirror this spring from this same spot:


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. i should have gone fishing instead of being put on hold by WOW customer service..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

And here is "Pinky" from last fall at 16 lbs.

You cant tell too much from the picture but her whole belly is pinkish-orange..hence the nick-name;


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL....yea a bad day of fishing beats that any day for sure....i HATE dealing with idiots...and trust me we had WOW...was a waste of time..im back to RoadRunner now!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, Is that Carp healthy? I mean will it survive?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

As strange as it looks...this carp hit the bait hard, took off screamin......and faught very well.....so it seems its done pretty well for its self so far in life to make it to that size...i still dont know how its done it, but it has.

Im not sure on carps age= size thing, but i know this carp is many years old..how much longer will it live and just how round will it get...? I have no clue.


Scott


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You goin' carpin' this upcoming weekend? I went out a couple weeks ago....river was a bit high....no runs. It was that last place I met you at  There was almost no bank space to sit.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea i'll probably be out...looks like rain in the forecast for the weekend.

The last time i fished that spot was the night with you.....ive been spending a great deal of time fishing a sweet stretch VERY close to the 2nd spot you and I hit that day we met at COSI......remember? Where the water was drinking water clear...im about 1.5 miles dead EAST from that spot on the river...PM me. 

Now the Mirror spot is far from that place....and sad thing is we've only hit it a handful of times....dang stream waders play hell on us during the "warm" times .
Now with the very cool waters and kids back in school...were able to get back to the easy fun spots .....like the one you and I fished at night. For some reason, that spot has'nt produced since spring which is very odd, normally its great action all season long. Dave normally hits it a bunch after work since its close to his house...but even he has'nt hit it much either.

Well it looks like i'll be helping my parents move on Sunday which kills my plans for going to the Ohio river AGAIN..geez....If he still takes monday off i think we will make a trip to the Muskingum for the day..we have a SWEET spot on that river for carp...LOADS of bank space.
I'll also be hitting the Mirror spot again since it looks to be prime and ready...as long as the rains dont bring it up...if the river comes up i'll be making a trip down to the "catfish" area down south, ya know where im talking about. Theres a perfect high water area that gives access to a big slack water pool the fish hold in during high water...awesome carp spot too.

Get ahold of me and we'll plan if you want to get out.


Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott--Any good fish in the Muskingum? any Buffalo? 


know anything about the lower stretches of the Tusc?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Will send PM to ya Greg.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg....."PAYARA has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space."

EMPTY your PM box man...GEEZ!!!...lol


Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

should be good now,Scott.


----------

